# KARACHI | Chapal Skymark | 210m | 50 fl | U/C



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*---*

*RENDERS*




























*CONSTRUCTION*



mwahmed said:


> It's progressing.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Renders*


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Construction progress.





















humza smart said:


>


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks good nice apartment tower indeed i like the blue color and blue lights too


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

It's scale model in site office.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

]








a new flattering render. 








render with real surroundings and rear view








construction


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Work is going on basements. pouring is done. 



mwahmed said:


> October 2015 Update


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Credits : RKhan


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

The smaller one



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Mr Javed (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Current progress*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Current progress


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*credits: Pakistan Sindh*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

update



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

delete this thread it is a duplicate


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



hero g said:


>


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

[/Q


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

[/Q


----------

